# S id plz



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

.
.
.
.
.
.high back rhom?















.
.
.
.
.
other fish















.
.
.
.
.
.other fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so 3 fish to ID???

#1 gibbus?
#2 rhom or new compressus varient that is going around lately
#3 gibbus?

all 3 are stunning fish. did you catch these yourself? i ask this because i notice the styrofoam they are being pictured on


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so 3 fish to ID???
> 
> #1 gibbus?
> #2 rhom or new compressus varient that is going around lately
> ...


Yes .They are on the styrofoam.
gibbus?...= =yellow anal fin?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frank is that you? or whoever you are where di you get these pics? they look very similar to the picture taking style of franks pics that he has on opefe. the styrofoam background.......


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

the middle one looks like an unidentified serra on opefe

awesome fish

daz


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the middle one looks like an unidentified serra on opefe
> 
> awesome fish
> 
> daz


It's from Xingu River


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i miss you frank

you sneeky bugger

so are you going to enlighten us?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Why would Frank make up a new identity and come on here posting pictures of fish for IDs? Seriously, Dan, don't you think the guy has better things to do? I think the dweizoro was merely applauding the fact that his picture taking is similar to what you say Frank's is.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, I've already seen this pseudo a while back









It's not Frank...


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

This guys kinda wierd if u ask me lol


----------

